# 48 Hour Labor Day Sale - Superior Peptide



## JJB1 (Sep 1, 2014)

*48 HOUR SUPERIOR PEPTlDE LABOR DAY SALE


50% OFF ALL RESEARCH PEPTlDES and RESEARCH LIQUIDS
 
CLICK HERE FOR THE DISCOUNT


USE COUPON CODE: LABOR50 AT CHECKOUT FOR  50% OFF. 


***All products in the research peptldes and research liquids sections are eligible for the discount****​


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 1, 2014)

*SUPERIOR PEPTIDE LABOR DAY SALE!!! 48 HOURS ONLY!!! NOT 25%, NOT 30%, NOT 40%, BUT 50% OFF!!!


50% OFF ALL RESEARCH PEPTIDES AND LIQUIDS


CLICK FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM


USE COUPON CODE: LABOR50 AT CHECKOUT FOR  50% OFF. 


All products in the research peptides and research liquids sections are eligible for the discount.*​


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pick up BPC157 today at half price and heal any nagging injuries your rat may have. It's helped my pec, elbow, and knee.  Next is my rotator cuff and upper lat.  These injuries have been around for years. My knee injury goes back 18 years and it's actually healing due to daily BPC157 use.


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 1, 2014)

*DON'T MISS OUT GUYS, YOU SNOOZE YOU LOSE. THIS IS ONLY FOR 48HRS!!!

50% OFF ALL RESEARCH PEPTIDES AND LIQUIDS

CLICK FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM

USE COUPON CODE: LABOR50 AT CHECKOUT FOR  50% OFF. 

All products in the research peptides and research liquids sections are eligible for the discount.*​


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 1, 2014)

I fully recommend MK-677 for everyone. I love the stuff and it is super strong. Just use code LABOR50 for 50% off. Click on my banner or use the following link to get to the website.

http://www.superiorpeptide.com/119.html


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 1, 2014)

*If you haven't taken advantage of the sale, I honestly don't know why you wouldn't...you really need to! This isn't a 22% off or 37% off or whatever other bullshit numbers I see around here. This is 50% off and for quality products that I myself use daily.

50% OFF ALL RESEARCH PEPTIDES AND LIQUIDS

CLICK FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM

USE COUPON CODE: LABOR50 AT CHECKOUT FOR  50% OFF.

All products in the research peptides and research liquids sections are eligible for the discount.*​


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 2, 2014)

*Good morning. Hit my link, take advantage of the sale.

50% OFF ALL RESEARCH PEPTIDES AND LIQUIDS

CLICK FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM

USE COUPON CODE: LABOR50 AT CHECKOUT FOR  50% OFF.

All products in the research peptides and research liquids sections are eligible for the discount.*


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 2, 2014)

*48 HOUR SUPERIOR PEPTlDE LABOR DAY SALE


50% OFF ALL RESEARCH PEPTlDES and RESEARCH LIQUIDS
 
CLICK HERE FOR THE DISCOUNT


USE COUPON CODE: LABOR50 AT CHECKOUT FOR  50% OFF. 


***All products in the research peptldes and research liquids sections are eligible for the discount****​


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 2, 2014)

*48 HOUR SUPERIOR PEPTlDE LABOR DAY SALE


50% OFF ALL RESEARCH PEPTlDES and RESEARCH LIQUIDS
 
CLICK HERE FOR THE DISCOUNT


USE COUPON CODE: LABOR50 AT CHECKOUT FOR  50% OFF. 


***All products in the research peptldes and research liquids sections are eligible for the discount****​


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 2, 2014)

Only hours to go on the 50% off sale.


Use code LABOR50 at checkout.


To get to the site click on my banner or use the following link:


http://www.superiorpeptide.com/119.html


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 2, 2014)

*It's down to the final hours!!! Click my link and take advantage before it's too late guys.

CLICK FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM

USE COUPON CODE: LABOR50 AT CHECKOUT FOR  50% OFF.*


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 2, 2014)

It's down to literally the final hours if you are still contemplating ordering...Stop fucking around...we are the only ones having a 50% off sale!

I just dosed 2mgs of cjcdac after my shoulder workout today, my hands are fucking crippled from the CTS. I am having a hard time typing this. The quality is high, the products are great, I love them and use them daily. You can't find a sale better then this....

*CLICK FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM

USE COUPON CODE: LABOR50 AT CHECKOUT FOR  50% OFF.*


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 3, 2014)

I just checked and the half off LABOR50 code still works so use it. I'm not sure for how long. I just email the boss to find out.


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 3, 2014)

Code still works!!! Don't miss out hurry and take advantage, click my link!!!

*CLICK FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM

USE COUPON CODE: LABOR50 AT CHECKOUT FOR  50% OFF.*


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 3, 2014)

Code is still on! Get your last minute shopping in, click my link!!!

*CLICK FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM

USE COUPON CODE: LABOR50 AT CHECKOUT FOR  50% OFF.*


----------

